# Incomming



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just won this from Vladimir Sushkov.

This mechanical Poljot Watch was manufactured at the First Moscow Watch Factory (1st MWF, "Poljot" since 1961). The Factory was considered to be and it is now one of the best Russian manufacturers of watches.

POLJOT C.2614.2H 17 JEWELS watch with Date Calendar. Date 1974. Poljot 2614.2H movement is the second refactoring (therefore the suffix ".2H") of the hand wound Poljot movement with data and a diameter of 26mm. It has got a direct driven centre second hand, a Glucydur balance and a Poljot shock protection system.

Picture of the movement only tonight.Dont want you all getting too excited! Will post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, we know it's an export model.









Later,

William


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Should be a good timekeeper.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Thread ruined!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats not to bad lampoc well for an ex crab anyway :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Thread ruined!


Did you know that itâ€™s possible to go off people? :taz:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> thats not to bad lampoc well for an ex crab anyway :tongue2: :tongue2:


 It's not my watch... and I'm a present crab


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > thats not to bad lampoc well for an ex crab anyway :tongue2: :tongue2:
> ...


If we are not careful we could all end up bidding against each other. :stop:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

odds on thats probably already happened scott


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd almost guarantee it's happened at some point. At least if you're bidding against me the price doesn't usually run up too much.  very clean looking watch. I think I've got a spare movement if there's any problems, though chances are the balance is missing/broken


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

* Russian Navy Vintage Vostok Amphibia USSR Soviet diver watch wr 200m*

Just pulled the trigger on this one, thought I might as well bung it on the same thread. Here is a picture before Jamie sticks his oar in! :threaten:

Thatâ€™s two in the post. :yahoo: Will post some pictures when they arrive. :yes: Just got to sort out some straps now.









Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

NATO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> NATO


Putin says....

*ÐÐ•Ð¢!!*


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it might have to be a Perlon, I do think they suit the traditional Russian watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nothing goes better on a Vostok then a Nylon Heavy Duty...









:russian:

As available from our host - NHD straps :rltb:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

or a nato, a nice navy blue one to match the face :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris.ph said:


> or a nato, a nice navy blue one to match the face :thumbup:


Philistine!



:lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nothing goes better on a Vostok then a Nylon Heavy Duty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mach, might have to try one. I have just ordered a black perlon from Roy for the Vostok and a sky blue one from another site for the Poljot. Unfortunately I like bright coloured straps.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

we havent noticed scott :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I got 3 Ruskies in the post but nothing turned up today except this new strap all the way from the Netherlands. What do you think, hit or miss?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

christ, where are my sunglasses :dirol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nothing goes better on a Vostok then a Nylon Heavy Duty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic Mach, but... This is what is coming up on my end right now:










Later,

William


----------

